# Fellow Lumberjock was on the TV Show 'Shark Tank' Last Night



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I just wanted to congratulate a fellow Lumberjock, Kiersten, for being on the TV show, Shark Tank, last night. My family and I were watching the show last night and all of a sudden an attractive lady walks out with a construction tool belt on to present her proposition to the sharks. I didn't recognize her immediately but then they showed some pictures of her furniture and mentioned the name of her furniture, Mod Mom Furniture and it hit me. I got up and hollered "I know that lady - she's a Lumberjock - I can't believe it. She's a Lumberjock." She did a wonderful job with her presentation and they all complimented her for doing a great presentation. Not all of them were interested in investing in her company but if I'm not mistaken one or two of them did invest.

I think that it is a great thing that a fellow Lumberjock did this and I just wanted to congratulate her and wish her all the best in the world for her company and the future success of her furniture designs. So Kiersten, congratulations, and all the best to your future business.

The reason that our family happened to be watching was that my daughter and son in law are working on an invention that is a pretty good idea and they are all excited and were trying to figure out how to market it and I told them that they ought to watch Shark Tank for a few weeks and that they might get some ideas and, in fact, might even want to get onto the show when the time is right. They enjoyed the show and couldn't believe that a fellow Lumberjock was on. The whole family thought that Kiersten did great.

BTW, I don't really know Kiersten - I just know of her and have read her profile and seen some posts of hers and know of her furniture. Anyways, I love all the Lumberjocks and like for good things to happen to them so that show, The Shark Tank, made me happy last night.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

YES!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!* to Kiersten!

Fantastic!!

I don't watch the show very often… only when I run-in to it while browsing…

I hope she gets some action from it… sounds like she will get something going!

GREAT!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the update on hers blog about she wuold be on the tank 
glad you enjoyed the show so much to say it us helluwa 

Congrat´s once more Keirsten

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

About the only time I watch TV is when I go to bed. I usually am asleep by 9:00PM because I get up about 4:00AM on the week days but on the weekends I get up about 5:30AM. My wife and I usually go back to our bedroom about 8:00 and she watches whatever she wants. Shark Tank is one of the programs that she likes to watch so I just have to watch whatever she likes and will usually just fall asleep while the TV is on. Last night we were all watching because of my daughter and son in law wanted us to watch it too. Anyways, it's a small world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I think this may be a rerun. I don't watch much TV, but I remember this being here on LJ in the last year.


----------



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Charles, I am so touched by your post!!! Thanks so much for saying all those wonderful things. I couldn't be more proud to be Lumberjock and can't tell you how much I've learned and gained from my experience as a member here. I've met so many wonderful people from LJ!!

The business is doing really well!! We filmed Shark Tank in October of last year and when Robert contacted me in January to discuss the deal, I had already started looking at other investment offers after feeling good about what transpired in the Tank. It was during that three month period before Robert contacted me while my husband was still unemployed (Scott did land a full-time job in January!  that I was panicking a bit and feeling like I needed back-up plans. Either party has the right to back out after the verbal deal in the Tank-the show is very separate from the deal negotiations. I tried to be very smart about how I went forward and taking individual investments from people I know and trust as well as design industry experts here and in the UK without paying royalties seemed like the best route for me. The door is still open with Robert to approach him need be in the future; however, I decided it was best to partner with design and manufacturing experts, keep more of my company, and most importantly, not pay royalties. When I filmed the show, I truly thought it was my only shot at getting capital but everything works out for a reason and I know in my heart, this was the way it was supposed to work out for everyone involved. 

I'm heading to Louisville, KY for the ABC Kids Expo (www.theabcshow.com) which is the largest kids product expo in the nation. One I've always wanted to attend but couldn't in the past due to lack of funds for it. My retailer list has grown from 30 something to roughly 100 and I'm getting requests for Europe and Japan for products. As I said on the show, I had already lined up manufacturing with an amazing Amish manufacturer in Ohio so that started happening in October/November of last year. L&J Woodworking in Dundee, Ohio is a dream partner-they're amazing people, they do fantastic work, and he believes in me and my designs. They just finished producing the samples for the Owyn Bedroom Collection I showed on Shark Tank and that collection will debut at the show in Louisville in September. L&J is also working on RTA construction for all products for European distribution. You can read more about my partnership with L&J on my blog, http://www.modmomfurniture.blogspot.com if you're curious.

Thanks again!! I'll keep you all posted as things progress. If you missed the airing, I've posted links to a few of the videos (Shark Tank, Nate Berkus Show, and a pre-Shark Tank video) here: http://modmomfurniture.blogspot.com/2011/07/mod-mom-on-nate-berkus-show-and-pre.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Kiersten, Glad to hear you are dong well an dhave an employed hubby ;-) *L&J* Woodworking in Dundee, Ohio is a bit ironic ;-))


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm really proud of you, *Kierston*, because I have an idea about how hard you have worked to get your company going. If I'm not mistaken you started the whole thing when you didn't know much at all about woodworking - is that correct? And you went on to learn a whole lot and built a great many of your own pieces of production and many just one at a time. Well, let me tell you something. What you have done and accomplished takes a whole lot of character and guts - if you don't mind my saying so. Not only that, but you are very artistic and quite a designer. Anyone would see this immediately by just looking at your furniture. You can do a whole lot worse than by hooking up with an Amish woodworking company. I've been involved with woodworking companies for 40 years and we now manufacture moldings. The Amish people have an excellent reputation in the industry for turning out a quality product on time and they also have an excellent reputation for being very honest business people. I hope the other company works out well for you also. You bet that I will start keeping up with you. I love success stories and the fact that you are a fellow Lumberjock is so much the better. God bless you and yours and I'm also glad that your husband has been employed for some time now. This economy is rough on everyone.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats, Kierston.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What a wonderful story.
Congratulation Kiersten and good luck on the journey.
All the best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kalapolo (Jan 14, 2011)

Great story! I had come across the company before, but didn't know she was on Shark Tank. It's usually a pretty interesting show. Congratulations Kiersten on your continued success!


----------



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! And Charles, you're a sweetheart for saying all those nice things. Sometimes I didn't know whether it was complete madness or determination or a bit of both. Probably the latter. 

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats…saw the show last year and wondered how it was going…good luck and continued success…


----------



## wouldi (May 11, 2008)

Hey you! I knew you 'MADE IT' when I first came across you on LJ. Your products and ideas are great and you are already in the big time in my book just for taking the chance and doing the work yourself. My hat is off to a fellow woodworker named Kiersten. Congratulations.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Way to go Kierston!
Here is a clip of the show in case you missed it!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

What an amazing sorty and great news for someone who went at it on her own… A great LJ and we wish you all the best in your journey! As a fellow Los Angeles resident I can uderstand the challenges your family has faced.

Go get em!


----------

